# When to switch to adult food?



## ENewman

I have a 7 month old gsd he is very uninterested in his puppy food he eats some but rarely all of it. Our vet told us to switch to adult at 8 or 9 months but is he ready to switch now? He weighs almost 80 ilbs but projected to be about 100. Will he keep growing on adult food? For those of you who have fed adult food whole life or started young how big did your gsd get?
I appreciate all opinions
Thank you


----------



## lizzyjo

I have a large shepherd too he is 7 months old also. I have feed him all life stage food, Taste of the Wild. He still loves it and I dont have to change food. I like the concept of the same food from puppie to adult. I feed him twice a day and will do so till he is 1 year or if he becomes fat....Its a really good food and his coat is beautiful....good luck


----------



## neiltus

whats the puppy food? that might be the issue...


----------



## ENewman

I feed him beneful puppy


----------



## Veronica1

Beneful is nicely marketed, but not good food (kind of like McDonalds ). There are lots of great recommendations on this site about quality dog food and for more opinion, you can check this site: Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings. 

My pup's growth slowed way down around the 6/7/8 month range. And you're best off keeping your pup lean - always, but especially while he's growing - easier on the joints. We switched to adult around a year, but some make the switch later, some earlier, some never feed puppy at all.


----------



## Vrettasta

I made the switch at 8 months right after Apollo was diagnosed with panosteitis. My vet recommended to get off the puppy food to slow his growth a bit and make it easier on his bones/joints.


----------



## doggiedad

at 7 months and 80lbs you have a big dog.
i've never fed puppy food to a pup.


----------



## L_Dan

You can start adult food when you run out of the puppy-stuff you currently have.
-That is one big German Shepherd you have there!-

I always think of the wild dogs/wolves. When they are weened they eat whatever food is available in order to survive. So if he is still growing (and he should be) then he will continue on a different food.

I started feeding Lt. Dan adult food at about 4 months.


----------



## lonestarag05

FWIW, I have been researching this topic at length for my puppy that's coming home next week. I spoke to a vet that works on TOTW and also to my regular vet and they both said the same thing. Until at least 12 months of age GSD puppies should not be fed a food with more than 1.2% calcium percentage because research has shown that calcium levels above that can cause bones to grow too fast. I wanted to feed TOTW, but it will have to wait.


----------



## Irishsun530

*5.5 Month Old German Shepherd*

Hello,

My puppy came from a litter of 7. She is the smallest of them all and by far the pickest. She weighs in the low 50 (lbs). Her other siblings are in the 60's or in the one males case 70+. 

Starting about a month ago she just didn't have interest in her puppy food anymore. She is getting Nature's Recipe Large Breed Puppy. I liked it because 1) I can afford it and it didn't seem to terrible 2) when she reaches adult hood the adult food has an option for grain free.

---Side note all her siblings are getting fed differently, science diet, all the way to blue buffalo wilderness

My problem is she just doesn't feel like eating, if she eats 3 cups a day it is amazing. She also has very loose stool/diarrhea.

I'm not sure if it is a grain problem or her stomach is just rejecting the puppy food.

I feel like it is to soon to switch her to the adult Grain free Nature's recipe but I also don't have a ton of money to go spend getting a grain free large breed puppy food. 

So what are some suggestions...stay with this puppy food, go to adult, etc?


Thanks.


----------



## NancyJ

lonestarag05 said:


> FWIW, I have been researching this topic at length for my puppy that's coming home next week. I spoke to a vet that works on TOTW and also to my regular vet and they both said the same thing. Until at least 12 months of age GSD puppies should not be fed a food with more than 1.2% calcium percentage because research has shown that calcium levels above that can cause bones to grow too fast. I wanted to feed TOTW, but it will have to wait.


I have seen the 1.5% recommendataion but the studies I have seen were at 3%. Where are the studies for 1.2%? Most TOTW formulas are quite high in calcium though and are only labeled for adult maitenance.


----------



## Billie

If shes got loose stools, combined with her slow appetite, I'd not wait and get a stool sample to the vet. There could be an intestinal parasite,or even bacterial infection, causing all of this. Best to get a look and see, and treat as needed. Most likely if you can rid her of that problem the appetite will pick up....


----------



## Maverick_sMom

*maybe the problem is fleas and tick or heartworm medicine*

The problem might be the fleas and tick medicine or heartworm medicine your dog is on. When winter came we stopped those drugs and suddenly my puppies stools firmed and his appetite improved. Note that diarrhea is a common side effect of these drugs. I was so mad at my vet for not telling me that that could be the problem.




Irishsun530 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My puppy came from a litter of 7. She is the smallest of them all and by far the pickest. She weighs in the low 50 (lbs). Her other siblings are in the 60's or in the one males case 70+.
> 
> Starting about a month ago she just didn't have interest in her puppy food anymore. She is getting Nature's Recipe Large Breed Puppy. I liked it because 1) I can afford it and it didn't seem to terrible 2) when she reaches adult hood the adult food has an option for grain free.
> 
> ---Side note all her siblings are getting fed differently, science diet, all the way to blue buffalo wilderness
> 
> My problem is she just doesn't feel like eating, if she eats 3 cups a day it is amazing. She also has very loose stool/diarrhea.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is a grain problem or her stomach is just rejecting the puppy food.
> 
> I feel like it is to soon to switch her to the adult Grain free Nature's recipe but I also don't have a ton of money to go spend getting a grain free large breed puppy food.
> 
> So what are some suggestions...stay with this puppy food, go to adult, etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------

